# River patrol boat



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Wondering if anyone has any experirnce with Tamiyas 1/35 "pibber" boat kit? I am wanting to build a Nam diarama with a PBR and a 1/35 Huey. I saw the kit at my local today but they wanted $50.00 out the door for it. Seems a little pricey. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Static Addict said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any experirnce with Tamiyas 1/35 "pibber" boat kit? I am wanting to build a Nam diarama with a PBR and a 1/35 Huey. I saw the kit at my local today but they wanted $50.00 out the door for it. Seems a little pricey. Any thoughts? Thanks!


Thats probably about right. The US MSRP is $40. Its a nice kit. A bit old now and it can use some aftermarket but its a good solid model. Eduard makes a really nice etch set for it, but thats an additional $25. Dragon also made a Nam era SEAL boat.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

actually im in the middle of the same type of dio. but i changed mine from huey to another aircraft. the pbr is a great kit and builds easily for the most part. $50 is pretty steep, you should be able to get for a lot less.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just remember, post pix if you decide to build one. My fingers are crossed you will! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

OK. Thanks for the input Guys.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing the Apocolypse Now scene, I had some great diorama pics from one done at an IPMS contest about 16 years ago, I'll see if I can find it. Just so you know though, and this is in the goof section of the IMDB website, according to them the Huey was not capable of lifting the PBR.

Quote on IMDB:

"The maximum gross weight of a Huey helicopter is 10,500 pounds. It would be impossible for such an aircraft to lift a Patrol Boat, Riverine (PBR) which weighs anywhere between 15,000 and 19,000 pounds."

I don't know if this is true or not, I haven't had the interest to look it up, but still the scene is in the movie and it's a cool scene.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh...That would be great Pete...Thanks.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Found the pics, not much help, very faded and ragged. Googled for a screenshot, no joy there either. 

I did find one for about $30 though; 

http://www.amazon.com/35-USN-Pibber...e=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1304631112&sr=8-1

Recommended Huey kit is the Dragon 1/35th UH-1D w/ crew #3538. I did a "We Were Soldiers" diorama with it and it's about the best in scale version out there and about $30.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice one Pete...Thanks a lot for your help! I already have an Academy 1/35 Huey UH-1C (noseart edition) in my stash. I think it should work OK. Please let me know if I'm wrong. I haven't done my research yet...hehehehehe. Thanks Guys! :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

A Charlie would have been early war, up to about mid 1966 I think. The Delta was the standard from 1967 on, that much I've read. The Charlie has the single window and short fuselage era is I'm not mistaken. Some of these other guys are prolly 'Nam vets and would be better to answer but personally I'd go ahead and get the Delta and do it right.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

OK...Thanks Pete. I definitly have to do some reading up on the subject. I would like to do a 65 or 66 time frame anyway so I should be OK with the academy kit. I built their 1/35 H-13 Sioux for a MASH diarama. It was a pretty decent kit. The MASH diarama isn't complete yet............but the chopper kit is finished:hat:.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Pete McKay said:


> Quote on IMDB:
> "The maximum gross weight of a Huey helicopter is 10,500 pounds. It would be impossible for such an aircraft to lift a Patrol Boat, Riverine (PBR) which weighs anywhere between 15,000 and 19,000 pounds."


This would be accurate. During the Vietnam era, lifting a 15-19,000 pound vessel would sound more like a task for the CH-54 Tarhe or CH-47 Chinook.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Or, if you really wanted to do a less expensive diorama you could do an Air America scene with an Airfix L-19 and a UH-1D, for the recovery of Jack Neely's aircraft.


----------

